# Book recommendation



## Headhunter (Dec 6, 2017)

I have just finished reading bruce buffers autobiography and it's actually a very interesting read. The guys a martial artist himself who's had street fighting experience and actually sparred with royce gracie once. He gives a lot of interesting opinions into marital arts and has some great stories from his time with the ufc including getting a fight with frank trigg and the famous lee Murray vs tito Ortiz street fight plus things like hearing about chuck Liddell hammer fisting a guy in the head during a brawl at an after party.

Buffer is a guy you always see in mma but don't really think a lot about but from his book you can tell he's a very intelligent guy a very good poker player and a good businessman who manages his brother michael buffers announcing career and he was the one who trademarked lets get ready to rumble and he once considered looking into buying the ufc himself.

I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would


----------



## Buka (Dec 7, 2017)

I saw a story about him and his brother, Michael, on tv. Sixty Minutes maybe. Great story and I'm a big fan.

After reading your post I went to Amazon and got the last hard-cover in stock. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 8, 2017)

Buka said:


> I saw a story about him and his brother, Michael, on tv. Sixty Minutes maybe. Great story and I'm a big fan.
> 
> After reading your post I went to Amazon and got the last hard-cover in stock. Thanks for the tip.


It's interesting because he's a guy you see literally every fight but we know literally know nothing about him as he says and does the same stuff he's just not out there much. His books not really an action packed book like fighters biographys (bj penns is my favourite) but it's just interesting hearing his stories. Apparently the guy even has a podcast which I never knew about


----------

